# Prada Triangle Bag



## Chimmy

Hi all!

I'm new to this forum, and a guy, so I'm not sure what the rules are here when it comes to posting. I know that in general, fashion is gender divided by product listing, but it's pretty much gender neutral when it comes to people wearing them.  So I'm taking a chance!

I've always wanted a green bag and I even went to Goyard and saw their Belvedere Bag in green, while I initially liked it, it was too expensive for a canvas bag IMO and I'm not gonna lie, it did look a bit weird on me.

But I was on instagram lately... and some of the celebrities I follow can be seen wearing a new Prada triangle bag, I was intrigued and looked it up... Low and behold, they have a green version!!



















I instantly fell in love with it and in particular that shade of green with the two-tone strap. But I decided to go to the store and see it in person.
It's a lovely bag and the color is just as stunning in person as it is online. However, I am a bit underwhelmed with the strap. The black stripe isn't completely bag, but it was specks of white in it, which don't look as appealing as plain black.

I just wonder if this will end up being a very trendy bag, but then again I am not really seeing anyone wear it online. I don't normally care about bag trends, I think that if I'm spending this much money on a bag, I'll wear it forever even if no one is wearing it. I still wear all of my Triple S sneakers everywhere.

But I wanted to ask you guys what you thought of this bag!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I like it! I'm hoping to get this as a graduation gift! I'd love it in black.

I love the sportiness and the unique look. I know Balenciaga did a similar style before, but I like the look of this more.


----------



## Chimmy

Haha 

The price of this bag just went up by €100....


----------



## cerulean blue

I like the silhouette! Not a huge fan of the giant logo at the front, nor the conspicuous logo on the strap, but I found out the other side is logo-less, so if I were to wear it, I'll wear it the other way and flip the strap.

In any case, Prada has been taking pages out of the Chanel playbook with their incommensurate price increases, so if you really like it, buy it.


----------



## stylequake

I recently bought this bag in the soft leather ($2,200 USD). It's buttery to the touch and can be worn with almost anything, but as cute as the design is the interior space is limiting. I carry a key holder, card holder, wallet, hand sanitizer, airpods and chapsticks and that's about all that fits in there. I just saw the large shoulder hobo version ($2,600) and wish I had held out for that one.


----------



## jiljenner

I think it's a smart-looking bag, and the sporty elements make it more gender-neutral than feminine. I _love _the way the model carries the white one; it gives an air of insouciance that, in my opinion, will render it timeless in the right closet. I say go for it!


----------



## Jaxholt15

I really like the bag but worry this will be a right now and then gone bag.  While the shape is unique and fun, the shape is the reason the masses will not want to purchase.  Would this bag be somewhat awkward and not hold enough to justify the purchase?


----------



## Mishella

Chimmy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and a guy, so I'm not sure what the rules are here when it comes to posting. I know that in general, fashion is gender divided by product listing, but it's pretty much gender neutral when it comes to people wearing them.  So I'm taking a chance!
> 
> I've always wanted a green bag and I even went to Goyard and saw their Belvedere Bag in green, while I initially liked it, it was too expensive for a canvas bag IMO and I'm not gonna lie, it did look a bit weird on me.
> 
> But I was on instagram lately... and some of the celebrities I follow can be seen wearing a new Prada triangle bag, I was intrigued and looked it up... Low and behold, they have a green version!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320827
> View attachment 5320828
> 
> View attachment 5320829
> 
> I instantly fell in love with it and in particular that shade of green with the two-tone strap. But I decided to go to the store and see it in person.
> It's a lovely bag and the color is just as stunning in person as it is online. However, I am a bit underwhelmed with the strap. The black stripe isn't completely bag, but it was specks of white in it, which don't look as appealing as plain black.
> 
> I just wonder if this will end up being a very trendy bag, but then again I am not really seeing anyone wear it online. I don't normally care about bag trends, I think that if I'm spending this much money on a bag, I'll wear it forever even if no one is wearing it. I still wear all of my Triple S sneakers everywhere.
> 
> But I wanted to ask you guys what you thought of this bag!


Considering this bag as well, but in yellow


----------



## minnie04

I like it . For a guy,  this is great looking bag and it’s trendy, but not for women and I am woman  just my opinion . 
i know some women can rock it but not me. If you like it should go for it.


----------



## I_AM_AYM

I really like it as well! (and I'm a guy, if that matters) My personal favourite is the blue version. However I have to agree with you on the strap.. I wish it was just a plain strap in one color since the branding is already so apparent on the bag itself. I think you will still be able to wear this for a long time. My rule is, if you are in love with it and can't stop thinking about it then get it. If you are so-so about it, I'd wait and see if something else grabs your attention more! Good luck


----------



## l.ch.

I love it! I am a woman, but I think this bag is less feminine and more gender neutral.


----------



## Chimmy

I've seen this bag in person, and I was shocked at how un-sturdy the saffiano leather is. I have quite a few items from Prada, but for some reason, the leather in this bag is very supply and malleable, which means that it won't hold it's shape for very long. I've already seen images of people owning this bag and it's already sagging from the bottom because everything you put in the bag is concentrated towards the bottom of the triangle. 

I actually really like the strap, I think it makes the bag special to me. I've seen the women's version which is smooth leather with a black strap. I think it looks off, not as edgy or youthful as the multi-colored strap. 

I'm not sure if this bag will be trendy or not, but to be honest, none of the Prada Men's bag really become trendy. It's not like the Dior saddle bag or the LV bags.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I just bought the triangle raffia bag in yellow. I had never bought Prada before and the experience at the boutique was awesome.….The salesperson was really helpful and she boxed it up really nice. She even tied a ribbon on the handle of the bag. I like how the yellow pops and the strap with the attached key pouch sold me….In comparison I had bought the LV loop bag and returned it , the triangle bag fits items better…The unique shape caught my eye and never owned anything in raffia and I didn’t like the current selection from LV. I rarely buy outside LV but I am excited to wear this bag. I have my eye on some other Prada bags!


----------



## jessilou

I just got the white one. Love the unique shape and the androgynous nature of it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jessilou said:


> I just got the white one. Love the unique shape and the androgynous nature of it.
> View attachment 5413250


Love!!!!!


----------



## stylequake

The price was increased again this week! $2,400 for the soft leather, $2,500 for the Saffiano.


----------



## Leo the Lion

So sparkly and cute!! Same shape as the Prada label.


----------



## Bread Pitt

I was in prada soho store. Only black available. I find bag too small for my taste. I will have to change my phone for the bag haha


----------



## vinotastic

I love the mini double.  Kinda pricey for me.  But still a fun idea!  Anyone have any thoughts on this?



			https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/bags/shoulder_bags/products.Prada_Triangle_leather_and_fabric_mini_bag.1BC176_2FPN_F0V1I_V_OOO.html


----------



## stylequake

vinotastic said:


> I love the mini double.  Kinda pricey for me.  But still a fun idea!  Anyone have any thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/bags/shoulder_bags/products.Prada_Triangle_leather_and_fabric_mini_bag.1BC176_2FPN_F0V1I_V_OOO.html



I played with this recently and it's neat because you get two bags - one pouch with the chain, another pouch with the leather strap, or the entire set at once. It's still overpriced, but if it was $2,600 - 2,800 I'd snag it ASAP.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I was just in the Venice Prada store a few weeks ago, and even though I think it's a cool looking bag, I think it's too trendy and won't last long. Just seems like it's not very functional and I think for the price, it needs to "work." If that makes sense. And I agree, I'm not liking that guitar-looking strap either.


----------

